# Sconce on single gang box



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Is it code compliant to install a very small wall sconce or keyless on a single gang nail-on plastic box with typical 6/32 screws?


----------



## Mouser (May 4, 2011)

Yes per 314.27(A)(1) Exception.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Mouser said:


> Yes per 314.27(A)(1) Exception.


Thank you sir.


----------



## Mouser (May 4, 2011)

Your welcome. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

only hax do it that way-- oh wait that is Hack asking the question.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> only hax do it that way-- oh wait that is Hack asking the question.


After the inspection I need to change it to an outlet. So it's either use a single gang box or find a way to put a duplex receptacle into a round box.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

HackWork said:


> After the inspection I need to change it to an outlet. So it's either use a single gang box or find a way to put a duplex receptacle into a round box.


I have done it many times myself. In fact some sconce have to be installed with a one gang box or the back plate won't cover

I also use one gangs in brick


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

HackWork said:


> After the inspection I need to change it to an outlet. So it's either use a single gang box or find a way to put a duplex receptacle into a round box.


You can get a round plate that holds a duplex receptacle, but of course that would look like butt. Yeah no code violation I'm aware of here in Canuckistan.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

B-Nabs said:


> You can get a round plate that holds a duplex receptacle, but of course that would look like butt. Yeah no code violation I'm aware of here in Canuckistan.


I have one of those on the truck (just in case I find a need for it), but it's the same 4" diameter as the box. It's not a larger plate made for a finished wall. So like you said, it would look terrible.


----------

